# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Как правильно загарать

## Irina

*Если вы отправляетесь на море с целью получить красивый шоколадный загар, то не стоит забывать, что солнце может быть как другом, так и врагом: вместо долгожданного загара можно получить проблемы.*
Вред, который может быть причинен нашей коже при излишнем воздействии солнечных лучей, прямо пропорционален времени нахождения на солнце.

В небольших дозах (до 10 минут) солнце лишь слегка раздражает кожу, вызывая легкое покраснение. При больших дозах она воспаляется, припухает. При длительном воздействии солнечных лучей или загаре при очень интенсивном облучении (например, с 12 до 14 часов) кожа может сгореть, при этом она покрывается волдырями и слезает. Кроме того, при длительном пребывании на солнце кожа не в состоянии выполнять свои защитные функции. Она теряет эластичность, гладкость и покрывается морщинами, а при тяжелых ожогах прекращается терморегуляция, что, в свою очередь, приводит к солнечному удару.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Чтобы ваш загар были простым, и здоровым, воспользуйтесь нашими рекомендациями:*

    * Не загорайте натощак и сразу же после еды. Лучше всего делать это через час-полтора после еды.
    * Лучшее время загара — от 9 до 11 ч утра. Не рекомендуется загорать в обеденное время (с 12 до 15 часов), когда солнце особенно сильно воздействует на кожу.
    * Обязательно закрывайте голову и глаза, когда вы находитесь под палящими лучами солнца.
    * Во время загорания не утоляйте жажду холодными напитками или алкоголем.
    * Полезно перед загаром съесть немного соленого, выпить холодный чай.
    * По возможности ходите босиком.
    * Если вы загораете в лежачем состоянии, голова должна быть чуть приподнята.
    * Во время загорания нельзя спать, не рекомендуется также читать.
    * Не очищайте тело перед загаром мылом, не протирайте кожу лосьонами, одеколонами, туалетными водами. Мыло разрушает защитное покрытие кожи и обезжиривает ее. Лосьон, туалетная вода делают кожу чувствительной к ультрафиолетовым лучам. В результате у вас могут образоваться отдельные коричневые пятна.
    * Для защиты кожи от солнца и для ее смягчения нельзя применять минеральные жиры — вазелин, глицерин, так как при этом на ней образуются капельки, создающие эффект маленьких собирательных линз. И это может привести к ожогу.
    * Отправляясь загорать, смажьте губы бесцветной (гигиенической) помадой.
    * Не рекомендуется покрывать ногти лаком. Пусть они отдохнут и «подышат».
    * Не увлекайтесь чрезмерно загаром: длительное пребывание на солнце, помимо возможного ущерба здоровью, ускоряет старение кожи.

----------


## Irina

*Защита от солнца. Выбор и использование солнцезащитного крема*

Все солнцезащитные средства различаются по степени защиты кожи от ультрафиолетовых лучей спектра А (UVA) и В (UVB). Аббревиатура SPF (Sun Protective Factor) обозначает солнцезащитный фактор. Обычно коэффициент степени защиты колеблется от 2 до 30 SPF. Чем он выше, тем дольше можно загорать без ущерба для здоровья. Если умножить коэффициент защиты на 15—20 минут, вы получите рекомендуемое время нахождения на солнце при использовании данного средства. Однако ученые все больше склоняются к выводу, что ни один (даже самый качественный и дорогой) солнцезащитный крем не может полностью защитить от негативного воздействия ультрафиолетовых лучей. И тем не менее солнцезащитные средства — кремы, лосьоны, спреи и т. д. — стоит наносить на кожу. Главное — правильно выбрать подходящее средство.
*
Препараты выбирают в зависимости от естественной смуглости кожи:*

    * средства с SPF от 2 до 4 — для людей со смуглой от природы или уже загорелой кожей;
    * средства с SPF от 5 до 10 — подойдут тем, кто загорает быстро и без ожогов, а также тем, кто загорает уже несколько дней;
    * средства с SPF от 11 до 30 (высокая степень защиты) — для людей с бледной или очень чувствительной кожей, а также для детей.

Самая надежная защита от вредных лучей — крем-фильтр для загара. Ищите аббревиатуры UVA и UVB на тюбике: эти буквы означают, что крем защищает от ультрафиолетовых лучей обоих типов.

Если вы проводите отпуск в жарких странах, первые четыре дня (если у вас нормальная кожа) следует защищать кремом с фактором 20. По мере пребывания на солнце можно ослабить защиту до 7. Сэкономить на «факторах», купив один флакон вместо нескольких, вам не удастся: три слоя с фактором 10 не дадут эффекта на 30! Так что не обольщайтесь!

Если Канары для вас — несбыточная мечта, и вы обычно отдыхаете где-нибудь в средней полосе или на юге России, будет вполне достаточно недорогих отечественных кремов — с фактором защиты от 2 до 6.

Учтите, что защитный состав начинает действовать не сразу. Чтобы избежать ожога, наносите крем на кожу за 20—30 минут до выхода на пляж.

Если в инструкции написано, что крем водостойкий, это еще не значит, что одного слоя крема хватает на целый пляжный день — обновлять защиту придется после каждых двух-трех купаний. Кроме того, имейте в виду, что слой крема стирается песчинками и полотенцем, а обычный крем и вовсе смывается при первом же погружении.

*Вредно ли загорать. Кому вредно, а кому полезно загорать*

Перегревание на солнце приводит к повышенному потоотделению, потере организмом соли и воды. Особенно не рекомендуется перегреваться худощавым женщинам. Если потеря воды превысит безопасную норму, здоровью будет нанесен вред. У ослабленных людей солнце может привести к обострению хронических и до этого времени незаметно протекавших болезненных процессов.

Полезен загар тем, у кого угреватая кожа. Ультрафиолетовые лучи очищают устье сальной железы и вызывают легкое шелушение кожи. При шелушении вместе с мертвыми клетками с поверхности кожи удаляются чешуйки, закупоривающие устье сальной железы, и ее функции восстанавливаются. Полезно загорать и женщинам, страдающим псориазом.

*Нельзя загорать* пожилым и беременным женщинам, а также женщинам с хроническими заболеваниями (неврастения, красная волчанка, сердечно-сосудистые заболевания). У людей с больным сердцем при длительном пребывании на солнце часто появляются отеки, ощущение тяжести в ногах. Противопоказан загар и при повышенной чувствительности к солнечным лучам, лицам с нарушениями функции печени.

----------


## Irina

*Как сохранить загар. Советы по сохранению загара*

Как долго будет держаться загар на коже, во многом зависит от того, где и каким образом он был получен. Например, считается, что «южный» загар сходит быстрее, чем тот, который был приобретен, скажем, в каком-нибудь дачном поселке. И это действительно так, если речь идет о загаре не в тени, а под солнечными лучами. Непривычная к агрессивному солнцу жарких стран кожа сильно страдает от его лучей, даже если загорать по всем правилам — только в утренние и вечерние часы и применяя солнцезащитные средства. Кожа получает как бы небольшие солнечные ожоги. Пытаясь поскорее восстановиться, она интенсивно отшелушивает «сгоревшие» клетки, обновляется, и загар быстро сходит.

А вот загар, полученный в тени, сохраняется долго, и коже он не наносит вреда. При этом абсолютно не важно, в какой части земного шара вы загорали. Правда, времени на это понадобится гораздо больше. Стойкость загара зависит и от индивидуальных свойств кожи. Поэтому не стоит удивляться, если у вас загар поблек уже через неделю, а у вашей подруги, с которой вы провели на одном и том же пляже одинаковое время, продержался целый месяц. Не важно, загорали вы в тени или на солнце, хорошо ваша кожа удерживает загар или плохо, — принимать меры по сохранению очаровательной смуглости нужно сразу, как только завершили прием солнечных ванн в этом сезоне. Загоревшая кожа, как правило, сильно обезвожена, поэтому в первую очередь ей необходимо интенсивное увлажнение — вряд ли вас порадует загоревшая, но тусклая, сухая кожа. Ежедневно после душа или ванны в течение 1—2 месяцев необходимо использовать активные увлажняющие средства для лица и тела. Обычно в названии таких кремов стоит приставка «супер» или «ультра». Не забудьте поинтересоваться наличием в увлажняющем средстве антиоксидантов. Солнце увеличивает в коже выработку свободных радикалов, которые ускоряют ее старение, а антиоксиданты их нейтрализуют. Сразу убить двух зайцев: и увлажнить кожу и помочь ей сохранить смуглость — можно при помощи средств после загара. Обычно их используют сразу после солнечной ванны, чтобы увлажнить кожу и закрепить загар. Но можно применять эти средства вместо увлажняющего крема когда пляжный сезон уже закончен. А еще лучше чередовать: день баловать кожу увлажняющим кремом, день — средством после загара.

Загорелой коже противопоказаны любые отбеливающие процедуры или средства. Под их влиянием она поблекнет, может стать неравномерным. Поэтому, прежде чем использовать косметическое средство, взгляните на упаковку и ознакомьтесь с его свойствами. Будьте внимательны: отбеливающим эффектом обладают и некоторые декоративные косметические средства. О масках для лица, в состав которых входит лимон или огурец, забудьте. В качестве добавок для ванн в этот период лучше использовать чистую морскую соль или различные растительные масла. От отвара зверобоя на коже могут появиться пигментные пятна, молоко обладает отбеливающим эффектом.

Если загар вам дорог, повремените месяц-другой с посещением сауны и бани. При распаривании усиливается обмен веществ в тканях кожи, она глубоко очищается и загар заметно бледнеет. Кроме того, под воздействием высоких температур из организма выводится большое количество влаги, и из кожи в том числе. А загоревшей коже это совсем ни к чему — она и без того сильно обезвожена.

Поможет коже быстрее восстановиться и удержать загар витамин А. Поэтому в «послепляжный» период рекомендуется принимать его в виде масляного раствора или в составе какого-либо витаминного комплекса. Дозировку и продолжительность приема должен определить врач-терапевт. Если дорогостоящие витаминные комплексы не по карману, включите в рацион простую морковь, но только с растительным маслом, иначе витамин А организмом не усвоится.

----------

